# Question about headers



## dave1 (Feb 22, 2015)

I have a 06 GTO that I'm having headers installed this spring. Does anyone keep the stock mufflers when doing this or is it best to upgrade the rest of the exhaust? If I keep the stock mufflers will I notice a big change in sound? Thanks


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

If you are doing LTs, the stock mufflers will sound raspy and crappy. I ran that way for 3 months until I put on Kooks Afterburners.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I have the stock manifold and Kooks Afterburners, which increase the exhaust note quite a bit alone. How much louder is yours now that you added the Afterburners?


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

With the LTs and no cats? Damn loud. But they sound damn good too.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

*Headers*



BWinc said:


> With the LTs and no cats? Damn loud. But they sound damn good too.


I have OBX LT's, X-Pipe w/ muffler delete. When its cold there is a rasp right at 2k RPM's, but after its warmed up it subsides. Its loud for sure, but ya get use to it. Been complimented many times on the sound of her....


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

Looking at headers myself. I will be looking at the full Kooks from LTs all the way back.


----------



## papousr58 (Oct 16, 2014)

*full kooks-exhaust*

good morning there i recently purchaced full kooks exhaust myself,i have yet to install it.cold pa. winter.cant wait to install itgood luck with your exhaust.


----------

